# BMW EV Research



## liz-recurrent (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi Bimmerfest Community, 

My name is Liz and I work for Recurrent, a startup working to make used EVs more popular than ICEs by understanding and modeling battery degradation. We have been doing research into the vampire drain problem with Teslas and want to expand this project by looking at more BMW EVs. The i3 is gaining a ton of popularity in the resale market and we want to be able to provide accurate analyses and reports for you. 

We are looking for drivers of BMWi3, i8, 5-series plug-in, 3-series plug-in, and X5 plug-in volunteers to share their vehicle data. To participate, you'll need an active subscription to BMW Connected Drive (Connected Package or better), have a 2014 or later model (for BMWi3) or 2017 and later model (all other BMWs mentioned above), and be US based. It's automatic, no work on your end. And, we'll send you monthly battery reports like this (for free). Since we use machine learning for our range predictions, more data = better.

Here's the signup link and FAQ. 

We really want a world where everyone drives an EV and we hope you consider volunteering your data. Let me know if I can answer any questions!

Thanks, 

Liz @ Recurrent


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

liz-recurrent said:


> more data = better.


better what?


----------



## liz-recurrent (Mar 12, 2021)

Me530 said:


> better what?


Better models, better accuracy, better range estimates...better understanding of how BMW batteries degrade over time.


----------

